# soft poops



## woodsie (Jun 17, 2013)

I have a few goats that are having very soft poops, more like cow patties to dog poops, which is almost certainly because of the lush spring grass because they are not acting sick. I can't really dry lot them all as I need different pens for the certain groups as I don't want accidental breedings but not sure what to do about it. 

I just gave all the ones having soft poops my slippery elm mixture but is it really something to be worried about it...will it harden up on its own when their system adjusts to the wet grass? Some of the goats have perfect nanny berries and others in the same pen have these mushy green poops, I don't get it? Oh and I put baking soda free choice in the pens too. Anything else I need to do?

Thanks!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 17, 2013)

if they are green it probably is the forage... the other thing that can cause dog logs is tapeworm.


----------



## chicken pickin (Jun 19, 2013)

I noticed a few days ago that one of my doelings has the same kind of poop kinda mushy like a soft dog poop I suppose. I was wondering the same thing as you. They don't seem sick and are acting normal but in the pen I built for them there is/was tons of overgrown weeds and greens that they have been going to town on since it is inside their fence. So I don't know if I am giving them too much grain feed or if they had too much forage or I suppose they could be sick  Ill be watching this thread for more posts I hope to learn something.


----------



## woodsie (Jun 19, 2013)

I did cut some boughs of evergreens...fir I think and put some hay in the pen as well....within a day all the poops were back to pellets!  A lady that I sold some goats to also suggested wild strawberry root extract will help firm up poops, she said just 1cc per kid but I have not tried it as the evergreen branches (she suggested pine or fir) did the trick.


----------



## chicken pickin (Jun 19, 2013)

I was actually just outside with the kids and was watching them until they pooped and I was soooo happy to see they both had the normal round pebble like goat poops. Im not sure why the past few days it was the other kind but it passed thankfully. Im glad your goats are back to normal as well.


----------

